# Not a problem, but is there a listing of ALL the VerticalScope communities?



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I see on the right of the page various "communities" that are advertised --- is there a full listing someplace?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Health – VerticalScope Inc.







www.verticalscope.com





Check out their communities at this link. You'll notice TAM falls under their 'health' category - specifically 'wellness' ha-ha.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I did look at that page, but I didn't find a full listing of stuff. They say they have something like 1200 "enthusiast websites".

For instance, right now, I see "Recommended Communities" on the right of this page : AVS forum, SkyscraperCity, and Deals Forum -- I don't see any of those listed on their home website.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ads?
Have you people never heard of using an AdBlocker?
maybe a little AdBlockPlus?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I do have an adblocker -- I'm not complaining that I'm see their Recommended Communities.
I'm try to find the full LISTING of their communities to see if there are any other interesting ones they have...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Our company webpage was recently going through some changes so the list isn't currently available to my knowledge, but I will see if there is a way we can track down the full list. There are plenty of forums for just about any topic in our collection.

If there is a specific topic you are interested in, you can always send us a PM and we can help you try to find an appropriate forum for your interest.

Daniel


----------

